# how to make live rock



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I was wondering if you can make your own live rock by simply adding non-living rock to a tank that has live rock, and if so, what kind of rock do you use?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can add any kind of rock or sand that have been in a tank for a while. The beneficial bacteria will propagate to the non living rock and sand. Let the tank go though the normal cycling process.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

are some rocks better than others? i assume that you should use a porous rock


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't use porous in a saltwater tank. Here's an example of rock you should use.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=393


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

thanx man!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you can make your own live rock from scratch

check out www.garf.org


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Im looking for the DIY live rock and i cant seem to find the info you posted. 
Can u please verify where exactly on the link it can be found?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

go to the www.garf.org page on the left side slect how to pages then Aragocrete


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I did about half my 125 pounds of live rock using GARF/portland cement method. It is easy, and eventually it is difficult to tell the difference between man-made and real. BUT, for the rest of your live rock, I would start with quality live rock teeming with life.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I ordered live rock from liveaquaria this week. Should be in next week.

Thanks Nismo also for the garf DIY live rock site. Im gonna try to make some just for the heck of it. I'll keep everyone osted though i do take a long time to get things done. I'll take pics when the live rock arrive and are placed in the tank.


----------

